# Fur Prices



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

These are the prices from the July issue of FFG.

****-$20-$30 for top quality

Grey Fox-$35-$45 for top end furs

Red Fox-$20-$30 with semi heavy and flatter pelts at $12-$18

Kit Fox- $10-$12 for the best skins

Coyotes- Best westerns $35-$45 with lesser westerns at $25-$30 silky Westerns & Easterns at $20-$25 and semi heavy at $12-$15, and anything lesser for cheap

Muskrats- $5 for westerns and $6-$6.50 for easterns

Wild Mink-$15-$20 for males and $8-$12 for females

I will try to keep a running post for each new issue.


----------

